

Unbounded Robotics shuts down (aug 2014) - ChuckMcM
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/industrial-robots/unbounded-robotics-shut-down

======
ChuckMcM
I had not seen this. I only discovered it when I saw a round up of robotics
companies that didn't make it last year. There is a really important need here
for affordable manipulators, I'm sorry to see these guys didn't make it.

